# City of the Future to draw SSP diagrams



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

I have tried to start diagrams for Dubai on SSP. Here I have draw seef towers as a complex, I just need to know how to resize it for them and how to paint it. I used adobe illustrator to draw it.
BTW how does it look?


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

People usually draw them on a scale of 4:1 and then resize them, ie reduce them to 25%. Also you have to draw each tower seperately, even if they're twins or something


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

ask our uae forumer raptor for help...


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

looks pretty good if you ask me,


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

ok I will ask him, thank you


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

look good though. renders of all 3 towers (seef tower 1,2,3) are on emporis or if you have the time to trawl through the threads are here somewhere


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Looks really good.  Here are two links that explain how to create a drawing for the SSP diagram.

General information: http://www.skyscraperpage.com/site/document/?18

Detailed article about how to create a drawing: http://skyscraperpage.com/~kirk/articles/01/ 


Just make sure you upload them as 3 different buildings instead of one complex.


----------

